# Drivers any way to change profile pic in uber driver app?



## JSee

Title says all but I have a friend who is joining who took a pic of his drivers license thinking he would email it


----------



## rayace01

Have to request it. They will take the photo out then you can change it


----------



## Jeeves

Yes e-mail support.


----------



## Desmo

Just give them a call...


----------



## millertimex86

Desmo said:


> Just give them a call...


If only uber had a phone to call.........


----------



## YellowAntennaBall

There is an edit button, but on my browser but it is WAAAY off to the right.
Try doing a horizontal scroll to see if you can find the edit button.

Note: I didn't figure this out until I had contacted my local ops by email.


----------



## Desmo

millertimex86 said:


> If only uber had a phone to call.........


Did you miss the sarcasm.?


----------



## millertimex86

Desmo said:


> Did you miss the sarcasm.?


That was me adding to it. We all know why they don't have a csr number. Too many of us they would have to deal with on the phone.


----------



## Desmo

Desmo said:


> Did you miss the sarcasm.?


Right on lol... At the rate this company is going it won't last. Surprises me there hasn't been a massive revolt yet. I googled "Shady" and Uber was at the top of the list. Is anyone actually happy working for this company? Seems like it was good less than a year ago but now it isn't.


----------



## where's the beef?

I fear this maybe the inevitable conclusion of Travis' Uber Empire...


----------



## LAuber

Go to Support, then Account, then update my profile photo. It allows you to send Uber a pic right from your phone. Immediately I got an email saying they changed it.


----------



## UberFrolic

LAuber said:


> Go to Support, then Account, then update my profile photo. It allows you to send Uber a pic right from your phone. Immediately I got an email saying they changed it.


Awesome find ! Thanks.


----------

